# Close to 100,000 Posts



## fredtgreco (Feb 1, 2005)

The board is very close to 100,000 posts! Who will be the Providential 100,00th poster? That is a very tricky question - since the board is being slightly edited over the next week or so. So people will post, and posts will be deleted as some threads are removed.

Who will it be? Who will keep track?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 1, 2005)

Well since posts in the past have been lost and the oens deleted so weve probably allready surpassed the 100'000 mark.

blade


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes, but I mean according to the board's stats link. We're actually at approximately 133,000 posts including deleted ones.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 1, 2005)

wow how are u able to keep track?

blade


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 1, 2005)

The database shows the number assigned to each post. So I just looked at a current one.

As far as active posts, click on the Stats link.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 1, 2005)

This is like the 10th caller game on the radio. The winner wins all of Fred's John Frame books.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 1, 2005)

or JOhns Fred Greco books


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> This is like the 10th caller game on the radio. The winner wins all of Fred's John Frame books.



That probably wouldn't be a very good prize quantitatively.

Oh well, at least there'd be more quantity than quality!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 1, 2005)

isnt that the whole point of the church quantity than quality?


----------



## pastorway (Feb 1, 2005)

in the church many are called and few chosen

in the world of books many are desired and few actually read all the way through


----------



## turmeric (Feb 1, 2005)

You can say that again! I just bought Luther's commentary on Galatians, don't know when I'll get to it!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> in the church many are called and few chosen



Hmmm...so then I guess you're acknowledging that there are people "in the Church" that are not "chosen"...hmmm...sorry, I just couldn't resist! 



> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> in the world of books many are desired and few actually read all the way through



Yeah, sometimes I practically find myself more in a "book collector" mode than a book reader mode!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 1, 2005)

Am I the lucky poster?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 1, 2005)

Not unless you plan on posting the 347th post from now. 

What's really scary is that I have almost 5% of ALL posts. Put me, Scott and Paul together, and that is almost 15% !

[Edited on 2/2/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 2, 2005)

The maount but what you post is scary

couldnt ressist


----------



## Ianterrell (Feb 2, 2005)

hmmm...Prize?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 2, 2005)

LadyFlynt has 52 posts today and she is out top poster. I believe this is a first for the woman.


----------



## gwine (Feb 2, 2005)

She obviously has too much time on her hands.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 2, 2005)

[little kid voice]Are we there yet?[/little kid voice]


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> [little kid voice]Are we there yet?[/little kid voice]



OK,

This can only be incredible Providence!

The post above WAS the 100,000th post!!!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 2, 2005)

Chris!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 2, 2005)

For lack of anything clever to say...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2005)

Way to go, Chris!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2005)

Maybe we can experience deja-vu on this thread...


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 22, 2005)

Think of it previously as the type, of which we are awaiting the antitype!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## JohnV (Mar 22, 2005)

I have a question, Fred. What do those percentages at the very bottom of the page mean? [queries: 19] - PHP: 36.9% -SQL: 63.1%] - 

And my stats link says we're at 75,000, about. I'll check it again. I might just need more sleep.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> I have a question, Fred. What do those percentages at the very bottom of the page mean? [queries: 19] - PHP: 36.9% -SQL: 63.1%] -
> 
> And my stats link says we're at 75,000, about. I'll check it again. I might just need more sleep.



We are at 75,000 posts because some very old ones were removed to make the board run smoother.

The percentages relate to how the database and program is working in order to display the page. Believe me, it's more technical than you want.


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> Yeah, sometimes I practically find myself more in a "book collector" mode than a book reader mode!



Gee Chris, this is what my wife tells me when I buy another book before I read all the ones I already have. Has she been talking to you?


----------

